# donate rat items? :)



## leticiamartinez123 (Jul 15, 2012)

I have two adorable girl rats and I don't have much money to buy them such cool hammocks and beds and such like I see everyone else have. :c I'm only 17. I have no job yet but would like to give my ratties a fun home. I do let them out a lot and make them toys out of boxes and stuff but I really would love some extra toys or hammocks or beds. If anyone could help me out, id really appreciate it and would try to pay you back in some way.


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

You could use your old clothing to make hammocks from, or use empty box, fill it with news paper, and let your rats go wild with it. Also, there are alot of stores that you can get items sutiable for ratties for like 1 dollar/euro.


----------



## leticiamartinez123 (Jul 15, 2012)

Nenn said:


> You could use your old clothing to make hammocks from, or use empty box, fill it with news paper, and let your rats go wild with it. Also, there are alot of stores that you can get items sutiable for ratties for like 1 dollar/euro.


Thanks! I just never seem to find anything interesting when I go to the store but I guess I'll keep looking.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

If you lived in Ireland I could SO help you out. I've got so much stuff I never use any more. But as Nenn said, you can always use old clothes and bargain bin finds. It's what I do a lot of the time. Or paper maché a house for them (non toxic EVERYTHING of course!), knit hammocks, stuff like that. Baby toys in bargain shops are always great because if it's safe for a baby, it's safe for a rat.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

You can make hammocks out of washcloths and hands towels. They can be hung with shower curtain rings our even paper clips. Cardboard boxes make great toys!You can make tons of cool stuff for free.


----------



## kriminologie (Mar 16, 2012)

A box of tissues is fun for mine! Use old clothing for fabric, and get either baby rings or shower curtain rings for hooks. I have a ton of plastic baskets that I rotate around in the cages, then fill with fabric scraps, paper towels, tissues, and some dry treats.


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

For treats you could chop up yoghurt covered muesli bars. If you have a sewing machine see to make hammocks with various materials. One hammock I have i made out of those netting bags oranges come in and then I sewed on an old sock for comfort.


----------



## 5imp7y (Mar 13, 2012)

Easy designs are all over the place on the internet. I made a hammock out of an old fleece pillow case and it is impossible to get them out of it  Improvising most of the toys and doing it often with household items is fun and your rats will enjoy it. I made a cool hammock out of shoelaces once, woven together and then put a clean(new) washcloth over it and they didnt like to sleep on it but climbing was fun and no worries about pinched toes cause it was loosely woven so they could slip all through it. It only lasted about a day tho lol.


----------



## Lovely Rats (May 14, 2012)

Babs said:


> If you lived in Ireland I could SO help you out. I've got so much stuff I never use any more. But as Nenn said, you can always use old clothes and bargain bin finds. It's what I do a lot of the time. Or paper maché a house for them (non toxic EVERYTHING of course!), knit hammocks, stuff like that. Baby toys in bargain shops are always great because if it's safe for a baby, it's safe for a rat.


Ugh! Can you send them to me by mail? Like her, I'm just a poor, high-school kid looking for cool stuff for my rats, but I live in the USA


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

When I first got my ratties they didn't have a hammock so I made one of old jeans cut up and folded then hung up by string. They loved it, it was hard to even get my one rat lily out. I am 14 and my mom does not get the appeal of rats so They have alot of improvised stuff, their whole cage is! It was my old guinea pigs cage that I added a ramp and shelves to and wrapped the cage in hardwire cloth.


----------



## ImAwakeImAlive (Jun 13, 2012)

My nanna and pop gave me a heap of old towels, and materials. I made hammocks by putting a clip on each side, and hanging it in the cage?


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

You can buy little baskets from the dollar store and fill them with shirts/spare cloth for cushion and hang them up with shower curtain rings! Should only run you a few dollars.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Honestly, the cheaper the toy, the more they will enjoy!

Boxes, toilet paper rolls, paper to shred... the simplest things will give them the enrichment that they need.


----------

